# Do dogs get tired of their food?



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I wouldn’t worry too much, puppies definitely tend to go through stages of being ravenous and then not hungry at all. That is, assuming she remains otherwise fine and continues acting normally.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy would go off kibble if it was in the least bit stale - has the bag been open for some time? Or is it a newly opened bag? Manufacturers can change the formulation, or sometimes there is just a dodgy batch. But if she is otherwise happy and healthy she could well just be going through a slow-grow phase and not be as hungry. I would not worry unless she shows signs of illness (diarrhoea, lethargy, excessive thirst, etc) or loses weight and condition.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My guy will sporadically skip a meal, sometimes 2, then goes back to his normal eating habits.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If the food is stale that could be a part of it as fjm noted, but for Lily throughout her lifespan she has occasionally skipped meals (even potentially home cooked which is what we feed now). She also as an adult has consistently weighed somewhere +/- within one pound of 36.5 pounds. I think she just doesn't eat when she thinks she doesn't need the calories. If I could put her food will power in a bottle and sell it to people I would be very rich, retired and living on a five acre fenced property with my own training building so I could have training clients come to me rather than me driving all over the place.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It's very common for a poodle to be less than enthusiastic about food. I have to use very high-value treats for Zoe for obedience and agility classes. She turns her nose up at most treats.

I do try to buy different versions/flavors of the same food. I just changed from Wellness Core to Purina Pro Plan and that seems to have been beneficial to all four dogs (of course the Lab will eat anything with gusto!).

Zoe does like fruits and vegetables - all the dogs do. They are particularly fond of blueberries.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle gets excited about a new food, and then picks at it when it's no longer novel. I have several flavors of food that I rotate through to keep her interested. Yesterday, I discovered Noelle does not like carrots. She ate her meal and very deliberately ate around the carrots. I swear, Noelle is a human six-year-old in a poodle suit. 

And yes, I am with Catherine. If I could create a pill that replicates Noelle's will power around food, I'd buy the building next to Catherine and we would tag teach rally and obedience for the rest of our lives.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

My poodle will eat anything, and as much as you give him and never skipped a meal in 6 years. However, my poodle mix used to turn down meals completely, or eat a few bites and walk away. I started adding a small spoonful of low-fat, or non-fat cottage cheese, and gets excited about meal times now, and eats all her food. Been on the same kibble for 8months (as long as I’ve had her).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> If the food is stale that could be a part of it as fjm noted, but for Lily throughout her lifespan she has occasionally skipped meals (even potentially home cooked which is what we feed now). She also as an adult has consistently weighed somewhere +/- within one pound of 36.5 pounds. I think she just doesn't eat when she thinks she doesn't need the calories. If I could put her food will power in a bottle and sell it to people I would be very rich, retired and living on a five acre fenced property with my own training building so I could have training clients come to me rather than me driving all over the place.


Haha! I love how specific your analogy is! Our two poodles love love love their meals and we keep them on measured amounts to keep them from getting overweight. But I have read lots of older threads on this forum by people whose poodles don't eat as enthusiastically as ours

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone, i feel better now. Catherine, that is hilarious! I've noticed that Cleo definitely does not overeat, and i see now that is a "feature" of the breed.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Think about it, if you were fed the same food for weeks on end, would you be excited to eat it?


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Think about it, if you were fed the same food for weeks on end, would you be excited to eat it?



So true. I feed my dogs Rachel Ray Nutrish and Peak foods. There are so many varieties... My two dogs always enjoy whatever I put out for them to eat.


----------



## Regiane (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi :wavey:

When I got my poodle, she was used to human food because the previous owner would just give her human food. We had to get her used to normal dog food. Took a while for her to like dog food. Her puppies would eat dog food without any problem and they would never skip a meal.

But I have other breeds of dogs who had always dog food and will skip their meal once in a while.

I guess its not a general rule that dogs will always eat their dog food without skipping :dontknow:

Cheers


----------

